# KSS - Kleos Space SA



## System (15 June 2018)

Kleos will launch and operate satellite infrastructure that will generate commercial ISR and geoservices data, and sell DaaS (Data as a Service) internationally via subscription to government agencies, the intelligence community, end users, or businesses interested in locating threats, assets, targets or emergency beacons/those in distress.

Kleos is developing a platform, such that the ISR and geoservice data can be presented in conjunction with mapping or other imagery to provide an innovative method of identifying activity of interest to the customer. 

It is anticipated that KSS will list on the ASX during July 2018.

https://kleos.space


----------



## peter2 (19 March 2019)

Another one that's gone undetected until now.


----------



## Ann (23 March 2019)

peter2 said:


> Another one that's gone undetected until now.




Just found this one today on my scans, it is still going up from Peter's alert on Tuesday however there is a slight downturn in the Twiggs Daily Money Flow indicator. The Positive Volume Indicator is bullish but the Negative Volume Indicator is still in negative territory.  I am wondering if there may be a pause in its upward price trajectory or if it will just spear upwards?


----------



## peter2 (10 June 2019)

Price continued higher for a little while hitting 0.30. Since then price has gone sideways. No doubt waiting for the next exciting development which is the launch of it's satellites. This is scheduled for Aug 2019 in NZ.


----------



## peter2 (11 January 2021)

Since the last post, price has gone sideways for over one year. 

I've never known what to make of this company. The daily chart is quite bullish for a short term rally to the old high. I've not bought it. Posting it here is a no risk (no reward) strategy.


----------

